# Puerto LPT de una laptop



## mrkcc (Ago 20, 2008)

bueno alguien tiene la configuracion del puerto serial(LPT) de una laptop, son de esos pequeños, yy si no fuera la mucha molestia que indique para que sirve cada uno


----------



## mabauti (Ago 20, 2008)

LPT es paralelo y COM es serial

información : http://todohard.awardspace.com/docs/ConectorCom9/


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 20, 2008)

Aqui puedes encontrar bastante

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about4760.html


----------



## mrkcc (Oct 16, 2008)

bueno, la portatil que tengo tiene 15 pin, mas bien es donde se conecta la cañonera, no recuerdo donde lei, pero indicaba que aqui se puede concetar un programador de pic, entoces yo voy a intentar, solo que no encuentro información las DB25 hembra y macho, si las entiendo un poco, pero las de las portatiles casi nada, por eso nesesito saber si es lo mismo ya que el DB25 tiene 25 pines y la de la portatil tiene 15 pines.


----------



## mariotecnico (Ago 13, 2010)

a mi no se por que no me *d*a pongo el polimetro en gnd y otro en los pines del 2 al 9 i nada que no *d*a 

me podeis a*y*udar


gracias


----------



## elbrujo (Ago 13, 2010)

La sailda VGA para el monitor tiene 15 pines. la serial 9 pines y el paralelo 25 pines


----------



## Scooter (Ago 13, 2010)

La salida VGA tiene 15 pines y tamaño de DB9.


----------



## DOMITEC (Ago 20, 2010)

Traigo este problema hace buen rato... el hecho es que quiero conecctar mi grabador de eeprom a mi lap, tiene puerto lpt1 para la impresora.... pero yo quiero instalar por este conector el grabador de eprom 24cxx y el 96cxx los dos en uno he intente con los de "comunidad electronicos", simandl, pablin... y simplemente no me funciona, me gustaria saber si alguien lo tiene funcionando y por que no funcionan los de estas paginas, o cual es error que cometo... les juro que me urge esto.
por sus ayuda mil gracias .


----------



## Mandrake (Ago 20, 2010)

¿Esta seguro que es puerto paralelo y no el serie DB25?.



DOMITEC dijo:


> . . . he intente con los de "comunidad electronicos" . . .



Cambie el condensador C1 por uno de 100uF/10V (es absurdo el valor de 0.1uF/50V). Tambien cambie R1 y R2 por resistencias de 4K7 o 10K. Si el problema continua, cambie R5 y R6 por diodos 1N4148; para cargar el condensador C1.



DOMITEC dijo:


> . . . pablin... y simplemente no me funciona . . .



El programador de pablin tiene fuente propia y no deberia tener problemas, revise las soldaduras y continuidad de las pistas.

Los programadores presentan problemas cuando usan el puerto serie en portatiles.


----------

